# March 2013 Photo Challenge Entries - "New Beginnings"



## manaheim

Nineteen entries this month!  Great first showing and some interesting pictures!  You guys are making us new moderators look good.  Keep it up and in a few months we'll have all the power and take over!  Or something.  I dunno.  Maybe we'll get a free beer or something.  We'll split it with you all.  Promise! (not) 

Ok, here they are... Voting poll to come shortly...

I'll unlock this thread for comments when I'm done posting them all.

==01==
"A Ring With No Beginning, Only An End"
View attachment 40886

==02==
"Who you calling chicken ??"



==03==
"Beginning of a tornado; end of life."


==04==
"A New Life Awaits"


==05==
"New Hole = New Beginning"


----------



## manaheim

==06==
"Dawn Breaker"


==07==
Untitled


==08==
Untitled


==09==
"beginning of a new season"


==10==
"The New Beginning"


----------



## manaheim

==11==
"Cliché My Way"


==12==
"See the World, Be the World, Change the World"


==13==
"Pay Attention"


==14==
"Day's Beginning"


==15==
Untitled


----------



## manaheim

==16==
"From the Light"


==17==
"Raining Street"

EDIT... this one had a watermark on it so I had to remove it. . Sorry about that- watermark disqualifies it because people know who you are. 

==18==
Untitled


==19==
"Newborn On Board"


==20==
"The Chicken or the Egg?"


----------



## manaheim

Ok, that's all of them!  The thread is now open for comments.


----------



## PixelRabbit

Damn people! Good job all!


----------



## manaheim

Yeah I gotta say... I'm impressed.


----------



## Parker219

Wow! Amazing.  I keep going back and forth on who I am going to vote for, which is a good problem to have!


----------



## leeroix

awesome!


----------



## terri

Great job, everyone!


----------



## PixelRabbit

Anyone else trying just as hard to figure out who did what as you are to figure out which one is your fav?


----------



## squirrels

^This. I think I've got yours pegged, PR, and then I think, "Nah, its the other one!"


----------



## manaheim

squirrels said:


> ^This. I think I've got yours pegged, PR, and then I think, "Nah, its the other one!"



I know whose is whose!


----------



## manaheim

Who's? Whatever.


----------



## bentcountershaft

Yeah, it's definitely harder to identify who did what than I thought.  So when does voting begin?


----------



## mishele

Great job, everyone!!


----------



## manaheim

bentcountershaft said:


> Yeah, it's definitely harder to identify who did what than I thought.  So when does voting begin?



Pixmedic was going to add the poll sometime today I believe.


----------



## bentcountershaft

So the only thing standing between me and my unrealized greatness is Pixmedic's need to save people?  He needs to get his priorities straight.


----------



## kundalini

Edited ...I'll explain why in PM.  DON'T REPLY!


----------



## leeroix

Im having a hard time figuring out what #15 is...


----------



## manaheim

Ignore this.


----------



## manaheim

Omg can one of the mods clean up the post with #17 for me?  Stupid mobile client.


----------



## JennEcho

I STILL can't find where to vote ... I'm lost in a never ending search for something that doesn't exist.  OH .. WHAT WILL I DO?? {gets all dramatic and stuff}

{{trips over something on the floor}}  WHOOOOOOOOPPPPSSSSSSS!  I.. um ...  meant to DO THAT!  yeah!


----------



## manaheim

JennEcho said:


> I STILL can't find where to vote ... I'm lost in a never ending search for something that doesn't exist.  OH .. WHAT WILL I DO?? {gets all dramatic and stuff}
> 
> {{trips over something on the floor}}  WHOOOOOOOOPPPPSSSSSSS!  I.. um ...  meant to DO THAT!  yeah!



The vote is not up yet and we will let everyone know when it is.


----------



## ATVrider43

Looks good guys! Nice job! Can't wait to vote!


----------



## leeroix

:waiting:


----------



## runnah

I feel like an out of work stripper, just looking for a pole.


----------



## sm4him

I'm in no hurry for the poll, as I can't seem to make up my mind which to vote for anyway. I've got it narrowed down to four. Or five. Maybe six. 

Stupid Question: <as she inevitably then thinks to herself, "there are no stupid questions, honey. Only stupid People.">
 There is no mention of whether it is specifically not allowed to vote for one's own photo. Or perhaps just frowned upon, but allowed? Or maybe it's perfectly fine.

I would probably never vote for my own anyway, even if I thought it were the best (which I definitely do NOT in this instance)--but I just wondered whether we care?
<OTOH. If I voted for my own, at least at the end of the month, I would be voteless. :lmao: >


----------



## manaheim

runnah said:


> I feel like an out of work stripper, just looking for a pole.



!



sm4him said:


> I'm in no hurry for the poll, as I can't seem to make up my mind which to vote for anyway. I've got it narrowed down to four. Or five. Maybe six.
> 
> Stupid Question: <as she inevitably then thinks to herself, "there are no stupid questions, honey. Only stupid People.">
> There is no mention of whether it is specifically not allowed to vote for one's own photo. Or perhaps just frowned upon, but allowed? Or maybe it's perfectly fine.
> 
> I would probably never vote for my own anyway, even if I thought it were the best (which I definitely do NOT in this instance)--but I just wondered whether we care?
> <OTOH. If I voted for my own, at least at the end of the month, I would be voteless. :lmao: >



Meh, it's a friendly thing.  Vote for your own if you like. It's all good.  The president of the us can vote for himself- why not you?


----------



## JennEcho

leeroix said:


> :waiting:



:waiting:


----------



## manaheim

Pix I have one more entry that was caught in spam or something, so don't post poll till after I add it please.


----------



## squirrels

manaheim said:


> Pix I have one more entry that was caught in spam or something, so don't post poll till after I add it please.



I knew I shouldn't have titled mine "FREE V1agra"!


----------



## manaheim

squirrels said:


> I knew I shouldn't have titled mine "FREE V1agra"!



Hahahaha...

Oh no... i read that one.  

Twice.


----------



## manaheim

Voting thread...

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...f-challenge-voting-thread-new-beginnings.html

Don't ask me why, but I can't add polls to existing threads.


----------



## leeroix

Alright! the wait was killin' me!


----------



## manaheim

I noticed.


----------



## Mully

Good luck everyone .... Some nice images!


----------



## Stoikimagic1

Wow Awesome works.


----------



## manaheim

And the winner of the first re-annualized monthly regulatory monkey penguin barf slobber challenge of the month is...

#10 - NEW BEGINNINGS

by...

leeroix 

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!

Now everyone else out your damned selves.


----------

